# Days into this, I'm think I should give up.



## Clindorfer (Dec 29, 2019)

Printer HP CP5225dn aka Big Ghost. Paper cl trim free. I have exhausted my t-shirt supply and have 1 really nice shirt that came out and 4 ok shirts. I have 25 sheets out of 100 sheets of paper left. I repeated the exact settings on 7 shirts that got me the 1 good shirt, timers, and everything. That one shirt has cost me $200 bucks, I would call that starting off way in the red. 

I have googled, I have adjusted settings, I even begged the t-shirt gods to find favor with me. 

What am I doing wrong?

Frustrated, exhausted, and ready to toss in the shirt.


----------



## Clindorfer (Dec 29, 2019)

I guess I should add what is happening. I somehow managed to delete that when i went back to edit something. The transfer does not stick completely. sometimes not at all. I have been left with as much as 80 percent still on the paper. I have tried all of the recommended waiting times. All the suggested temps I could find on the net (hey theirs a lot of them) . I am using 100 percent cotton shirts, with a heavier weight. I tied thin shirts, mixed shirts. Please anyone that uses this paper with success can you help me?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

I can't, but for someone here to have any possibility of helping you, you need to

1/ List the printer settings you've tried & are currently using
2/ List the ink you're using
3/ List the production process you go through step by step
4/ Advise the brand of shirts you're using
5/ Advise the problems you're seeing with your prints


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris. We sell TrimFree but do not recommend an HP printer as they tend to run too hot for this paper. Maybe someone else has had experience with this printer and paper.


----------



## Clindorfer (Dec 29, 2019)

proworlded said:


> Chris. We sell TrimFree but do not recommend an HP printer as they tend to run too hot for this paper. Maybe someone else has had experience with this printer and paper.



Suggestions for a better option? Please and thank you.


----------



## Clindorfer (Dec 29, 2019)

JynxDezyns said:


> I can't, but for someone here to have any possibility of helping you, you need to
> 
> 1/ List the printer settings you've tried & are currently using
> 2/ List the ink you're using
> ...


The printer is set to label, also works well with heavy. Other then color shifts the transfers look great... 

I am using the Ghost toner set CMYW, with HP OEM black. They black and white switch out, at this point I am not using the white.

Process... Print, while it prints I center and prepress the shirt. Center the paper on the shirt, press at 347 (new setting as of this evening) for 30 seconds high pressure. 10 count, remove in a even pullShi keeping close to the shirt.

Shirts are gildan 100 cotton heavy weight.

Now, trying to get an 11x17 to press on a full size shirt it so hit and miss but if i shrink it down to a baby 6-9 month onsie, its beautiful..which adds to my confusion.

I did how have had a bit more success since my posting upping the dpi on the 11x17 to 600 dpi, thinking maybe the dpi plays a part since it did so well on the small shirts.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Until you get your process dialed in, re-use your botched attempts. Stop using a new shirt for every experiment.


----------



## phuzzy1deep (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't give up! Try not using new shirts for each run. Reuse messed up ones. Also, what's your temp? How long are you pressing for? What type of paper? is it for dark or light garment? Usually if a HTV print doesn't stick, it means you're not using enough heat or time pressed. GOOD LUCK DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Pictures of your misprints and the good ones would help. As always, more details for time, temp, garment (sku would help) and so on.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

If you are able to get a small print to transfer and you can,t get a large print to transfer it is a heat problem. You are losing temperature as you are removing your paper. either increase the temp. or peel the paper faster.
I have heard a lot of customers had trouble with the larger size HP color printers for there process.
AL


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try a different paper like neenah's imageclip datk and see if it makes a difference

here is a thread with lots of info

al may be onto something with the heat issue, what make and model is your heatpress?


----------

